# Just bought a MacBook Pro 13 - why did I wait so long!



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

So the new addition to my house is a MacBook Pro 13.  This was the final piece in my Apple transformation (now owning an iPod, iPhone 4 and iPad2).  I was so trying to stay away from the Cult of Mac or as I call it, the Apple Kool-Aid but glad to say I succumbed.  

This was not an easy transition as I have been a PC all of my computing life, but felt it was time to move into the Apple world and BOY AM I GLAD I DID!  I absolutely love this thing.  Once I figured out some basics, it was pretty easy.  I think I am starting to "get" what folks have talked about related to Macs.  Still in transition but so far, so good.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I did it two years ago.  I'm not at all techie. I just became "sceert" of the P.C.  So many thing could go wrong.  Then what?  No one to easily ask or fix it.  Friend and I went into an Apple Store that January.  We (I) asked about Macs, etc.  We left.  I thought about it.  Feb. 5, 2010 I bought a 15" MacBook Pro and iTouch.  Then came iPhone 3GS.  Then iPad 1.  Now most recently moved up to iPhone 4S.  No regrets at all about anything.

Oh yeah, AppleCare to go with it all.  Love AppleCare.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

Both my husband and I are all Apple, except for my Kindle. I especially love not having to worry about viruses etc. (My husband is in IT and I listen to him, until he tells me to worry about something, I don't worry!)


----------



## manou (Sep 5, 2010)

Same here. Mr Manou was the fist to replace his PC with a Mac. Then acquired  iPod, iPod touch, iPhone 3G, iPhone 4 ..... then my Sony laptop (2 years old) broke last year and was beyond repair. I got a 13" MacBook Pro as a replacement and have been wondering since 'What took me so long'. As soon as the iPad 2 was available I got one and wouldn't want to miss it for the world. My Kindle keyboard and Mr Manou's Kindle DX are nowadays the only non Apple devices we've got. I do all my reading on my Kindle as it is much easier on the eyes.


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Couldn't agree more. It's an all-around better experience.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I have owned Apple since the original rectangular Apple that had to use discs to load the operating software (1970's), I also am well versed in the PC platform. Everything I do is Applized! Love love love my Macs (have 3 networked at home). 

Welcome to Apple and Macs!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations!  Love our Macs - once we got the first one, about 3 years ago, the transition quickly became a no-brainer, despite having been diehard Windows folk for (probably) nearly 20 years.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I've been tempted a few times, but a lot of my work software are Windows only so it just doesn't seem worth the hassle to switch to Mac when I'd be working in Windows in bootcamp a lot of the time anyway.


----------



## Saffina Desforges (Dec 8, 2010)

Fellow Mac/Apple convert here! I am now the proud owner of a MacBook Air, iPad 1, iPod, iPhone 4 and a my Big Mac (as I affectionately call him). Best thing I EVER did, will never go back! Enjoy your products. Once you go Mac, you never go back! ;-)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I've owned computers since 1981, PCs since before there was such a thing as Windows, and Macs since 1989. My MacBook is my main computer and sits by my recliner where I can get to it easily. I also have a pretty powerful Windows machine that I use for running flight simulators, and area where the Mac is a bit deficient.

I just like the way all things Apple seem to work together pretty much seamlessly. I just wish I could afford an iPhone.   But I've managed to make my Android phone sync up pretty well with everything.

Mike


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

Congrats!!!  I am seriously gonna be getting a Macbook in the near future.  I just need to liquidate a bit of stuff first.


----------



## Randy McKown (Jan 22, 2012)

I had been PC for 20 yrs .. switched to Mac and was power using in less than an hour .. a couple days later I grabbed up my wife's PC laptop and after 3 mins was saying OMG how do you work this stupid thing !!!! Didn't take long for me to become a Mac Lover  .. I wish all the computers in the house were macs


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Just made the switch on the 24th of January.  I've had PCs since they came out (replaced my Heathkit H and I just got tired of the maintenance when updates come out.  Final straw was my wife's laptop started saying that her version of windows (the OEM version installed on it) was not an authorized copy.  Waited on the phone forever for MS and finally just gave up and gave her my laptop.  Went to the Apple store during a Ravens playoff game (so I could be sure that I could get to use one) and decided that the 13inch MBP would be just fine.  It arrived on the 24th and I haven't missed my PC since.

Now I just have to convince my wife that it is a "real computer".  She had trouble learning to use a Mac before OS X came out and doesn't want to try again.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

jmiked said:


> I just like the way all things Apple seem to work together pretty much seamlessly. I just wish I could afford an iPhone.
> 
> Mike


I bet you'll have one before long....


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

jmiked said:


> I just wish I could afford an iPhone.


The iPhone you just have to get with a new contract. I did. I bet when iPhone 5 comes out, iPhone 4S (which is just fine) will be very cheap with a new contract.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

DYB said:


> The iPhone you just have to get with a new contract. I did. I bet when iPhone 5 comes out, iPhone 4S (which is just fine) will be very cheap with a new contract.


It's not the initial price so much as it is the monthly cost. I just can't see paying $70-100 a month for a phone with a data/texting plan. I'm paying $35 a month for my Android phone, and the equivalent plan with an iPhone is $80 a month from AT&T.

There's no way it's worth $45 a month for me to run the one program I want to use that isn't available for the Android OS.

Plus I'm not locked into a long-term plan, I pay by the month.

Mike


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Woot!

I've never owned a Mac.  I have an iPod (the first one that came with video) which still works great, an iPhone 3gs (after having the original) and just ordered the new iPad.  I'll probably be pre-ordering the iPhone 5 whenever it comes out.  Perhaps a Macbook Pro is in my future at some point.  It's just hard to fork out that kind of cash when I can get a decent laptop for $500.  I actually considered getting a Macbook Pro 13 instead of the iPad since it's only a few hundred dollars more.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I totally understand Buttercup - I thought about the same thing, I can get a pretty decent computer for about $500-$600 dollars.  However, the more I have seen of the Apple line, the more excited I began to get about getting a MacBook.  I love my iPad2 and use it quite a bit especially at work, then talked it over with Dear Hubby who God bless him knew I was itching for a MacBook.  

I am SOOOO glad that I finally made the leap and I have been thoroughly enjoying it since the day it came home with me.  I have always liked computers starting with my Commodore 64 (Yes, I am dating myself) and knew it was just a matter of time.  It has been a great investment and I doubt seriously of ever going back to a PC.  Let us know if you take the plunge.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Buttercup said:


> Woot!
> 
> I've never owned a Mac. I have an iPod (the first one that came with video) which still works great, an iPhone 3gs (after having the original) and just ordered the new iPad. I'll probably be pre-ordering the iPhone 5 whenever it comes out. Perhaps a Macbook Pro is in my future at some point. It's just hard to fork out that kind of cash when I can get a decent laptop for $500. I actually considered getting a Macbook Pro 13 instead of the iPad since it's only a few hundred dollars more.


When you get down to it - the Macs don't cost that much more over time - Windows upgrades are MUCH more expensive, as is most of their other software. When you compare apples to apples (so to speak), configuring a Windows laptop to get the same features and programs you get on a Mac, they aren't too far off from each other. And if you tend to pick up a lot of viruses that you have to pay to get removed, you save a LOT with a Mac. (I have a friend who absolutely could've bought a Mac with the money she's spent on taking her PC in to get "cured" of viruses multiple times.)


----------

